# Paph. purpuratum



## Spaph (Nov 2, 2015)

My Paph. purpuratum with 12cm flower span won best Paph this weekend at the Fraser Valley Orchid Society Show. It was an AOS judged show, but the AOS judges did not pull it for a look


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2015)

Very nice. Congrats on the trophy!


----------



## troy (Nov 2, 2015)

Excellent blooming!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 3, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 3, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 3, 2015)

Gorgeous. Amazing how identical the two look.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Nov 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 3, 2015)

Nicely bloomed. Is it from Carter and Holmes?


----------



## Spaph (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone 




SlipperKing said:


> Nicely bloomed. Is it from Carter and Holmes?


I actually got this one over 10 years ago from I believe Chung Hua...


----------



## John M (Nov 4, 2015)

WooHoo! Congratulations! :clap:


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2015)

Congratulations. Stunning flowers. Your purpuratum would have been hard to beat.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Nov 4, 2015)

Best purpuratum in my eyes! 
I want it!!!


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2015)

Well, what silly judges! Congrats on the ribbon! Did the
judges tell you why they didn't pull it?


----------



## Spaph (Nov 5, 2015)

abax said:


> Well, what silly judges! Congrats on the ribbon! Did the
> judges tell you why they didn't pull it?



2 judges called in sick so maybe there was just too much on the go for the 3 person team and some plants got missed. I did learn that you can specifically ask for a plant to be judged... lesson learned


----------



## NYEric (Nov 6, 2015)

Very nice, I thought it was a photo from Vietnam! Yes, ask them to, "Orange sticker it for AOS judging"!


----------



## Trithor (Nov 7, 2015)

Very verrrrrry nice purpuratum! 
Well bloomed too.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 8, 2015)

lovely


----------



## C. Rothschild (Jan 12, 2016)

I like those. It's like classy without being too outrageous.


----------



## Rick (Jan 22, 2016)

Congratulations and a big healthy plant too.:clap:

Keep it going!


----------

